# Start screen logos with Carista App



## bigdecals (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi, anyone have any luck working with the new update to change the screen logos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg2k9 (Nov 1, 2017)

Works fine on my Mk7 GTI. Saw in a thread in another forum that the different variants are the following for Golf:

Standard = GTD
1 = Twin Drive
2 = GTI
3 = Bluemotion
4 = E-Golf
5 = R-Line
6 = Golf-R


----------

